# Topaz Adjust 3 in LR



## liquidmonkey (Mar 24, 2009)

is it possible to get this type of plugin for LR2.x???

website link...
http://www.topazlabs.com/topazlabs/'3products/topaz_adjust/

its originally for PS so i would understand if LR cannot handle something like this but i've gotten really used to do most (95%) of things i do in LR and it would b great to add this too 

i am especially interested in getting a HDR effect


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Mar 24, 2009)

LR doesn't accept plugins in the same way PS does. You can add it to PS and then round-trip from LR to PS to LR to use this.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for that, figured that would be the way to go.

will LR be able to handle plugins like that in the future or is its 'engine' not powerful enough?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 24, 2009)

Unknown. I would expect so, eventually. Timeframe unknown.


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 24, 2009)

liquidmonkey said:


> thanks for that, figured that would be the way to go.
> 
> will LR be able to handle plugins like that in the future or is its 'engine' not powerful enough?


It is not a matter of power, it is a matter of very different app architecture. And what SDK has been released and whether that is compatible with what the third party plugin provider can do.

Don


----------



## billg71 (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought Photoshop *WAS* the plugin for Lightroom...... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 24, 2009)

Close, now if we can just get PS to return its adjustments to Lr in non-destructive XMP parametric image editing data, then the problem is solved.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Mar 25, 2009)

Brad Snyder said:


> Close, now if we can just get PS to return its adjustments to Lr in non-destructive XMP parametric image editing data, then the problem is solved.



And that's the key right there! LR's philosophy is *non-destructive* editing. Unless a plugin can do that it will probably never find a home in LR.


----------

